# Do I need a new, different, better wireless router?



## JHawk (Nov 4, 2002)

I have my mini in my garage connected to my Roamio basic which is in my family room. I use a NETGEAR R6200v2 wireless router. Since there is no coax or ethernet in the garage I use the NETGEAR - Powerline 500 802.11n Wireless Access Point to access the wireless network. The signal strength on the Roamio is always excellent.....usually 85-92. 

The issue for me is sd programs stream fine to the mini. But when I go to hd the program plays for 2-3 minutes and then drops the signal.

So I got to wondering would a new, better, different wireless router make a difference? HD all the time sure would be nice.

BTW, I clearly know very little about networking. Also, I currently have 13 devices on the network.

TIA,
JHawk


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The way I understand that product is that it sends the network signal to the remote box via powerline. There wouldn't be any wifi involved with a Mini connected.

Powerline often has issues going from one breaker or segment of the power system to another. There's really no way to tell if it will work or not until you try it. Obviously it isn't working right. Maybe try a different plug in the garage or in the house? The electrical circuits can vary widely even in the same room.

Is the garage attached? How far is it from the wireless access point in the house? If you can't get powerline to work, maybe a wifi extender would work better.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

From the behavior you describe, your current network connection to the Mini doesn't have enough bandwidth capacity to maintain an HD stream. Powerline and WiFi are going to be hit or miss with the Mini. You can try better powerline adapters or better WiFi equipment, but it's going to be a bunch of trial and error to find something that works. The best solution would be to run an ethernet or coax cable out there.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

JHawk said:


> I have my mini in my garage connected to my Roamio basic which is in my family room. I use a NETGEAR R6200v2 wireless router. Since there is no coax or ethernet in the garage I use the NETGEAR - Powerline 500 802.11n Wireless Access Point to access the wireless network. The signal strength on the Roamio is always excellent.....usually 85-92.
> 
> The issue for me is sd programs stream fine to the mini. But when I go to hd the program plays for 2-3 minutes and then drops the signal.
> 
> ...


This is clearly a bandwidth issue. My guess is that the powerline adapter is the source of your problem. These adapters are quite finnicky and very dependent on the age and quality of the electrical wiring in your home. You may manage to make a connection, but it is likely not a very fast one for many people (though for some it works just fine). You can try a different powerline adapter or if possible, run coax or ethernet to the Mini.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 4, 2002)

Thank you for your replies. Unfortunately my attached garage is at the opposite end of my house from my ethernet connection. It would take a long ethernet or cable run to get to the garage.
My local Walmart is closing out the Netgear router I am now using. I think I'll buy one of those and try it in bridge mode and give that a shot. 
This stuff sure seems harder for me than it needs to be


----------



## JHawk (Nov 4, 2002)

As a brief follow up I went ahead and bought the Netgear Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band GB Router to replace my existing Netgear 6200. So far I've not had a dropped signal. I've turned on the microwave, blender, wife's hair dryer etc and still have a signal and picture.

I'm pessimistic about this set up as I've been disappointed before. I did order the moca adapters from Tivo just in case. 30 days to return if the current system continues to work.


----------

